# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Alopecia areata, haaruitval - Artikel

## Leontien

Alopecia areata is de medische term voor haaruitval. Alopecia areata is een aandoening waarbij kale plekken ontstaan op het hoofd of op andere behaarde delen zoals baard en wenkbrauwen. In vijf procent van de gevallen valt al het hoofdhaar uit. De hoofdhuid ziet er doorgaans normaal uit (geen littekenweefsel), maar kan licht ontstoken (rood) zijn. 
Deze aandoening komt voor bij kinderen en jonge volwassenen. Het haar kan weer aangroeien, maar dan kunnen er elders weer kale plekken ontstaan.

*Oorzaken.*
We weten niet zo goed waarom alopecia areata ontstaat. In sommige gevallen kan alopecia areata het gevolg zijn van een auto-immuunreactie, waarbij het afweersysteem het eigen haar afstoot.

*Diagnose.*
De diagnose kan gesteld worden door goed te kijken en daarbij te letten op de hoofdhuid en de omstandigheden waaronder de haaruitval is begonnen.

*Behandeling.*
Bij deze vorm van haaruitval is het belangrijk een dermatoloog te raadplegen. 
Als het om een relatief klein gebied gaat of als het de eerste keer is dat het probleem zich voordoet, groeit het haar vaak spontaan weer aan. Dat is niet goed te voorspellen, de aandoening verloopt vaak grillig. In ieder geval is het verstandig eerst even te kijken hoe het een en ander verloopt.
Afhankelijk van de aard van de klachten kan de dermatoloog verschillende soorten behandelingen voorschrijven. Gedacht kan worden aan corticosteroïden of PUVA lichttherapie. Bij ernstige haaruitval kan een pruik aangemeten worden.

Bron: www.medicinfo.nl

----------

